# Looking for honey packaging ideas for long distance transport.



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

I would start with the requirements that whatever carrier you will ship those orders with requires. In the USA both package carriers like UPS and the USPS Post Office have specific requirements about liquids and glass. Check with your carrier(s).


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

who is taking the jars there?
you?
a shipper?

anyone ese in your locale doing the same?

GG


----------



## Bueff (Oct 17, 2020)

Thanks for your replies, we are intending to ship straight to the shop, so shop staff will handle the product. We are thinking of shipping 6x1kg jars to make it not too heavy for people to lift.
We’ll check with the carriers, we are more so interested in how the packaging is done to prevent breakage.


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

Bueff said:


> Thanks for your replies, we are intending to ship straight to the shop, so shop staff will handle the product. We are thinking of shipping 6x1kg jars to make it not too heavy for people to lift.
> We’ll check with the carriers, we are more so interested in how the packaging is done to prevent breakage.


could make a nice padded box and have pre paid return shipper in the box.

if less than 4 hour drive I would consider hand delivery to save the shipping and return the boxes.
1 day gig for the delivery then.

the size thought is good,, some folks are slighter in stature and dropping is not a good thing.

good luck

GG


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Bueff said:


> We’ll check with the carriers, we are more so interested in how the packaging is done to prevent breakage.


The carriers are _very_ interested in that subject as well! If your jar breaks, there is a good chance that your package will leak and damage _other customer's_ packages. 

If you are shipping 6-pack boxes, take a look at how the manufacturer cartons protect jars. Most likely there is a corrugated divider for each jar. As filled jars weigh more than empty jars, you may need _more_ protection than the empty jars cartons.


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> The carriers are _very_ interested in that subject as well! If your jar breaks, there is a good chance that your package will leak and damage _other customer's_ packages.
> 
> If you are shipping 6-pack boxes, take a look at how the manufacturer cartons protect jars. Most likely there is a corrugated divider for each jar. As filled jars weigh more than empty jars, you may need _more_ protection than the empty jars cartons.


can also consider a plastic bag inside the box before adding the dividers and honey jars.
if something breaks, the honey should be contained.

look into insurance what if 5 boxes end up broke, who takes the hit.

I recall that some jars are a plastic-glass composite, or impact-resistant PET, these take way more impact to break.

GG


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Gray Goose said:


> can also consider a plastic bag inside the box before adding the dividers and honey jars.
> if something breaks, the honey should be contained.
> 
> look into insurance what if 5 boxes end up broke, who takes the hit.
> ...


Can you make money after doing fancy packaging? I quit shipping small orders because all the packing and labeling was too much labor.


----------



## Bueff (Oct 17, 2020)

odfrank said:


> Can you make money after doing fancy packaging? I quit shipping small orders because all the packing and labeling was too much labor.


We are looking at shipping 50+ boxes so that should work out alright. We are thinking of shipping it on a pallet or two.
I suppose the weight in itself should stop anything from bouncing. But just in case. 👍🤞


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Bueff said:


> We are looking at shipping 50+ boxes so that should work out alright. We are thinking of shipping it on a pallet or two.


50 boxes / 300 jars should easily fit on one pallet. Put the jars in the 6-pack cartons with corrugated dividers between each jar. Stack the cartons uniformly on the pallet so the stack is centered on the pallet and use stretch wrap around the stack of cartons, periodically also capturing the edge of the pallet with the wrap as well. The point is to lock the cartons together but also to the pallet. Similar to this:










graphic image linked from: Key to Effective Pallet Wrapping | Correct Load Containment

Don't skimp on the stretch wrap. In the image, notice how the wrap angles up, then angles back down. Capture the pallet some more. Done properly, the biggest threat to your shipment is some careless yahoo forklift operator that puts a load of steel (or similar) on _top_ of your pallet.


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

Or a Yahoo forklift operator that puts a fork through the load instead of the openings of the pallet.

Alex


----------

